# Wingtips with khakis?



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Burgundy wingtips with khakis, OCBD, and navy blazer: too dressy or acceptable?

Trip


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Sweet. 
And I mean this in a "Dude Where's My Car" sort of way, not the cute puppy on your lap sort of way.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Any chance to talk you into Wejuns, or tassel loafers?

Carpe Diem


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Blucher, yes; bal, no. Longwing blucher, absolutely.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> Any chance to talk you into Wejuns, or tassel loafers?
> 
> Carpe Diem


Well I have a pair of penny loafers that I wear basically every day, and am on the cusp of buying a pair of AE Graysons (the poor man's Alden tassel loafer), but I've also got a pair of burguny wingtips sitting in my closet that I would like to get my money's worth out of and was just trying to think of other ways to wear them than just with suits.

Trip


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> Blucher, yes; bal, no. Longwing blucher, absolutely.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to check them out and see if they're blucher or balmoral.

Trip


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by tripreed_
> 
> Burgundy wingtips with khakis, OCBD, and navy blazer: too dressy or acceptable?
> 
> Trip


I would say a mismatch.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I have to say negatory big ben.

IMHO the pant is too casual for the shoe.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Only if you are Richard Nixon, may he rest in peace.


----------



## senator (Jan 16, 2006)

&gt;"Blucher, yes; bal, no. Longwing blucher, absolutely."

If Longwing hadn't said it, I would've.

I like a double-oak sole longwing blucher with flat-front khakis, two-inch cuffs. A plain-toe blucher is even better.

But, I have been flagged for footwear malfunctions by true trads before, so proceed with caution.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tripreed_
> 
> Burgundy wingtips with khakis, OCBD, and navy blazer: too dressy or acceptable?


I vote for "too dressy." I used to travel for business with guys who would only bring one pair of shoes with them. When we'd dress casually to go out after work, they wore their wing tips with their khakis, etc. I always thought it looked odd.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Unless they were blucher wingtips, I'd try another shoe with that.

"Never underestimate the depth of a curious mind"
Steve aka StevenRocks


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Would one of you shoe guys post a pic of a longwing blucher. I think I know what you're talking about but I'm not positive.

Id wear a blucher wingtip with "dress chinos," meaning a neater twill trouser as sold by Leon of Maine, but not with a baggy, wrinkled pair of knockaround pants.


----------



## senator (Jan 16, 2006)

&gt;" Would one of you shoe guys post a pic of a longwing blucher."

AE MacNeil:



Wait, do AE's get one sent down to the fashion forum?


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by senator_
> 
> >" Would one of you shoe guys post a pic of a longwing blucher."
> 
> ...


No no no, AE is trad, it's cool. I love that shoe and I'd wear it with Bills. 
I would. 
[}]

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

And here is the Alden:

https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=46

Every journalist should have a pair, yes?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

NO!!


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

I would go w/weejuns or tassel loaf.
max


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> And here is the Alden:
> 
> ...


Cool. I've been wearing something similar (albeit AEs from eBay).


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't understand the lack of love for the longwing blutcher. It's a big beefy bad ass battleship of a shoe. Is it just not trad or do you all truly not like it? 
Elegant shoes are all fine and dandy, but sometimes the world needs a little stomping and you need the shoes for the job.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't know if I qualify to post on this, not being a true dyed-in-the-wool Trad, but I am married to a Trad's Trad's daughter, and I work for another ultra-Trad. If I had burgundy wingtips, I would most certainly and emphatically wear them with khakis, OCBD and a navy blazer. Given the fact that wingtip brogues are inherently pretty sporty, I would do it with either bals or bluchers.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

40 years ago when I did wear khaki's with a blue blazer the only choices of shoes (besides the real Bass Weejuns and preferable to the Weejuns) were what Alden today calls the Traditional Saddle Oxford and the Plain Toe Blucher Oxford. In Cordovan leather of course. And this was daily class wear. We only broke out the wing tips for wool trousers and a sports coat (the way we dressed for a football game) or a suit.


Alas, soon after I graduated students started wearing shorts, t shirts and flip flops to class. And that was not progress.

Perry


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I have two favourite shoes for drills: brown chukkas and ox-blood wingtip derbies. Of course, they are ancient, creased and there's a dent in the left toe. The chukkas are for the days when I'm feeling particularly 'country', and the wingtips are for when the fogey in me well and truely takes hold.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

The previous president of Princeton University showed up at some kind of an occasion wearing wingtips, sport jacket, etc.

You might think about holding off on the combination unless you are appointed president of Princeton.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

I concur with the longwing blucher or plain toe blucher, with double oak sole. However, I think the chinos had better be pressed. Actually, it would be best if they were laundered and starched and worn with a similarly laundered ocbd. Also, they ought to have a bit of patina and either be in a medium, dark or chestnut brown or oxblood color.

With a matching black belt and the correct shirt and tie, a confident man could pull off the black as well.

Markus


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear a pair of chili AE MacNeils with jeans and khakis quite frequently. Never fail to get favorable comments on the overall visual effect.


----------

